# Some trapping questions



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

1. Do you make your own boards for stretching hides? If so, what dimensions do you use?

2. Are wire stretchers easier to use?

3. Do you dry the hide with the hair on the inside or outside?

4. Do you salt the hide during the drying process or let it dry like it is?

Thanks very much for your answers. I'm in big hopes of trying to thin out the raccoons, possums, and coyotes from around here this coming trapping season. Doing it in hopes of controling the critters that keep eating my chickens and garden up. Plan on using the money I make off the hides to buy chicks and garden seeds. 

Any help from you all is very much appreciated.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Trapperman.com will be your friend for info. You can get the official board sizes from the big furbuying houses there.

I personally find wood easier. Some folks disagree. 

Some critters you dry hair in, some hair out, some you start one way and flip after a bit. Again, check trapperman, those guys really know their stuff, I am an amateur.

No salt needed, or wanted.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

With ***** some people use a little dry sawdust on the hide side of the fur to soak up the oil as they dry.

I got stretcher dimensions off the web somewhere. I think it was the National Trappers Assn website.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I used wire stretchers except for mink.I think wire allows for more air circulation making the furs dry faster.***** and possums are greasy,you'll have a lot of fleshing to do there.Mink,not so much.I haven't trapped in a while,but I never heard of a critter dried fur side out except for red fox.The fur handling methods have changed some over the years.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I used Boards for years made out of Sycamor but Like Wire Frames,Hair inside,never put anything on them.

One thing might check on is if your Buyer will take them Green,then just skin them,put in a Bag and put in the Freezer.

big rockpile


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

X 2 on trapperman its a great site with a ton of info


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'll check out the Trapperman site and see what I can learn. I forgot about being able to sell green hides. But I assume the more prepared they are the more money? 

Was also wondering about washing them in sal soda or Borax to get the dirt and blood out, do any of you all do this?


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Unless they get muddy rolling around in the trap,most of the dirt should shake off.A currycomb or brush with wide spaced bristles should take care of anything else.Plain water washes out blood on fur,in my experience.I don't think you'll need to add anything to the water.But..make sure!! the fur is dry before you put it on the stretcher!


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I posted some traps for sale , here. All body traps are sold. Make an offer by PM , adding $15 for shipping for remainder of traps , if interested .

https://picasaweb.google.com/CaptEsteban/MuskratTraps?authkey=Gv1sRgCLiuya-Z4diC1gE#


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll check out the Trapperman site and see what I can learn. I forgot about being able to sell green hides. But I assume the more prepared they are the more money?


Only if they are properly prepared ie. fleshed well and stretched well.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

I use both boards and wire strechers. Generally
prefer wire, because they are easier to get a dried
hide off of. All fur starts off hair side end. Foxes,
bobcats and coyotes have to be turned hair out
to sell, so do it before they dry too much, and slip 
them back on the strecher (also easier with wire).
Don't put anything on your skins (salt,etc).
Some say they sell for a little more dried on
boards. I've not seen that in 40 plus years I've
been trapping. Many of those years for a living.
NAFA website will give you dimensions for your
boards. I make mine.








Fleshing beam for my bro in law.








Sometimes even knives.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

#1 Yes made my own, then started using wire stretchers. Bobcats were the exception, I used wood stretchers on those.

#2 For me they were. I quit trapping here after it was outlawed. I treated the wire with polyurethane, if I remember right. Rust will cause the hair to slip. 

#3All my fur was either cased or split. Cased furs were flesh side out for usually 24 hours, then turned hair out.

#4 Never did anything other than dry as quick as I could. On wire I would slip a lath inside to help the air circulate. I usually kept a fan running 24/7, even in this high dry climate. You need to trim off fat before drying. grease burns are signs of bad fur handling.

How I ran... I checked traps every night.. a different line in another direction, as long as weather allowed. When I got home, I did my skinning... I hated skinning an old carcass! Usually fleshed them at that time, then I put them in a garbage bag and into a freezer that was dedicated for it.

When I had time I ran each through a dedicated washing machine using cold water, dont remember what i used for a detergent? Wring them out as well as I could and put 'em on stretchers for a day and then turn them. If something was split, I nailed it down good to plywood, and pulled it up off the board an inch or so, to let the air circulate. If you have shot critters with exit wounds, you need to sew them before stretching. Most exit tears are best sewn as a three part tear, somewhat like a Y.

When dried, I pulled any missed burrs and combed them out with a stiff bristle brush.

Fur handling is as big of a part as catching them, if you want top dollar!

Don't recall seeing where you were from? If humidity is a big factor, it most probably would require a differing technique?



Oldcountryboy said:


> 1. Do you make your own boards for stretching hides? If so, what dimensions do you use?
> 
> 2. Are wire stretchers easier to use?
> 
> ...


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

OCB - I've got a pretty good bunch of wire stretchers, rat, ****, and coyote. I'll make you a good trade if you're interested.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

if it wasnt too greasy, like say a red fox, run it thru the clothes washer, then stretch it out. Air fluff also works good in the dryer, but before you do either of these, use a fur splitter and get any burrs out, you dont want them spreading out either in your machines or the fur.

Made some of the most beautiful pelts that I got top dollar for based on how nice the fur looked, as I am only an average fur handler at best of times.


----------

